# rule bender



## Vanda

Rule blender. 
Ei guys! Se vocês tivessem que achar uma palavra para descrever esse tipo de personalidade, o que diriam? Não achei nada de que gostasse.


----------



## Outsider

_Blender_, o electrodoméstico, é uma misturadora. Misturador de regras? 

Ou será que é _rule bender_?


----------



## Vanda

Xiiiiiiiii, Out! Desta vez tive que beber do meu próprio veneno! Por isso não estava fazendo sentido nenhum para mim! Tá certo, é isso mesmo: *bender*. Acho que preciso de trocar os óculos para leitura (de novo!).Valeu!


----------



## Joca

Vanda said:


> Xiiiiiiiii, Out! Desta vez tive que beber do meu próprio veneno! Por isso não estava fazendo sentido nenhum para mim! Tá certo, é isso mesmo: *bender*. Acho que preciso de trocar os óculos para leitura (de novo!).Valeu!


 
Rule bender não seria alguém que quebra (entorta/verga) as regras? Iconoclasta? Herege? Herético? Heterodoxo? Não consigo encontrar um termo menos formal.


----------



## arbilab

> o electrodoméstico


That's what makes this forum so delightful!  

I should know what a _rule bender_ is, being one (as Vanda knows perhaps too well).  It is an individual who skirts or marginally violates the literal letter of rules, generally with good and measured intent.

I couldn't possibly deign the Portuguese phrase for that, but I bet you have one.


----------



## Outsider

Alguém que contorna as regras.


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> Alguém que contorna as regras.


 
Ou que encontra brechas nas regras?


----------



## Archimec

Inconformista?


----------



## Vanda

Ah, nós temos um monte de deturpadores de regras aqui, Arbilab, é só entrar na fila.


----------



## Joca

Vanda said:


> Ah, nós temos um monte de deturpadores de regras aqui, Arbilab, é só entrar na fila.


 
Em vez de deturpador, não seria melhor dizer transgressor ou infrator?


----------



## Vanda

Transgressor! É isso! Tinha uma comichãozinha lá no fundo do cérebro.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Alguém que "dribla as regras" (um driblador de regras) não soaria... mais leve?


----------



## Archimec

arbilab(us english) concordou que poderia ser classificado como um 'rule bender', mas duvido que se considere um 'transgressor'.


----------



## arbilab

As a matter of scale, _transgressor_ might be a little strong.  I think of a _rule bender_ not as someone whose action intentionally violates, but as someone who interprets the rules loosely, in their own favor or in favor of expeditiously accomplishing a goal.

Rule bending might appear to those charged with enforcing the letter of the rule as a negative attribute.  To those in favor of accomplishing the goal, it more likely would appear as a positive attribute, as getting something done by circumventing red tape.  See also, 'the end justifies the means', though again as a matter of scale, that can signify something beyond just _bending_.


----------



## Vanda

arbilab said:


> As a matter of scale, _transgressor_ might be a little strong.  I think of a _rule bender_ not as someone whose action intentionally violates, but as someone who interprets the rules loosely, in their own favor or in favor of expeditiously accomplishing a goal.



Eu acho que a intenção era a de transgressão mesmo, pois o conselho para lidar com o bender dentro da organização é: 
Take disciplinary action or warn them that they will be reported.


----------



## Joca

arbilab said:


> As a matter of scale, _transgressor_ might be a little strong. ...


 
É verdade: transgressor é um tanto forte. _Rule bender_ talvez tenha algo a ver com um tipo de oportunista. Estou tentando encontrar uma única palavra, mas talvez ela não exista em português e tenhamos de recorrer a uma perífrase: manipulador das leis, etc...


----------



## arbilab

I like the juxtaposition of _manipulador_ and _oportunista.  

_As we know, bending something doesn't necessarily break it, it just deforms it from its intended shape.


----------



## Joca

arbilab said:


> I like the juxtaposition of _manipulador_ and _oportunista. _
> 
> As we know, bending something doesn't necessarily break it, it just deforms it from its intended shape.


 
Well, I know this is a digression, but somehow you have reminded me of Animal farm, by Orwell: 

_All animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others._

What I mean to say is that not everybody is so powerful as to able to bend the rules or the Law. It's often a question of status or hierarchy.


----------



## Carfer

Aqui em Portugal temos uma expressão que só se pode usar em contextos informais: o _'chico-esperto'_, o manhoso que dá sempre a volta às situações torcendo todas as regras a seu favor ou inclusivamente violando-as. Vai um pouco para além do _'rule bender'_ tal como o define arbilab, porque o _chico-esperto_ não recua perante a violação da lei se isso lhe der jeito. Simplesmente, fá-lo de forma sorna, não ostensiva, quase sempre na esperança de escapar com a cumplicidade do laxismo nacional ou da _chico-espertice_ generalizada.
Também acho que é difícil encontrar uma correspondência exacta para o _'rule bender'_. A questão não é só linguística, é essencialmente social, tem que ver com a tolerância que cada sociedade ou cultura tem perante a quebra das normas sociais. Aqui o _chico-esperto_ é mal visto, mas a censura social não vai ao ponto de impedir que muitas pessoas se juntem às fileiras da _chico-espertice_. A questão é que lhes dê jeito.

Um abraço

Carfer


----------



## arbilab

> often a question of status or hierarchy.


Which carries somewhat a negative connotation, as something only the priviledged can get away with.  Sometimes though, it is a matter of resourcefulness.

Attorneys routinely _bend the rules_ of evidence in both directions, and in doing so they are not labelled _transgressor_, their petition will either be accepted or rejected by the judge, depending whether he/she believes they have _bent the rules_ too far.

See also, Carfer's entry above.


----------

